# Are there any new species of Villager that you would like to see in the next game?



## oranje (Sep 29, 2014)

Animal Crossing has a large number of  different kinds of animal villagers but are there any species you would like  to see in particular? I would like to see aardvark, armadillo, and hyena villagers.   I would also like to see more variety in bird villagers (like parrots and vultures for birds) and cow villagers (like Brahman and Highland cows).


----------



## nekosync (Sep 29, 2014)

Rats. They'd be a bit bigger than mice with smaller ears but longer tails. I'm sure they could do some interesting things with them.

And shark villagers.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 29, 2014)

Lemurs and plesiosaurs. I want King Julian in my game (the lemur, not the unicorn, but the unicorn is awesome, too).


----------



## Delphine (Sep 29, 2014)

BAAAAATS. They could look soooo cool in the games *___*


----------



## PinkTanuki (Sep 29, 2014)

Some mustelids would be cute: Ferrets, badgers, weasels, stoats, etc.


----------



## Amalthea (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it might be cool to have insect villagers, like beetles or butterflies, moths, ladybugs, caterpillars. Big sparkly eyes and antennae and cool wings. But that's not an animal.

I would love some chinchilla villagers! They'd have cute big ears and fluffy tails.


----------



## pwincess (Sep 29, 2014)

maybe some gang rats that work with redd? i would really like to see some more lizards, most with a smug/cranky/snooty personality.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 29, 2014)

pwincess said:


> *maybe some gang rats that work with redd?*.


That'd be so cute, omg.


----------



## pwincess (Sep 29, 2014)

nekosync said:


> That'd be so cute, omg.



right?! he works all alone, like sure foxes are clever and quick but it's too much work for one guy  he needs some help, and i think gang rats would be so cool haha


----------



## starlark (Sep 29, 2014)

Delphine said:


> BAAAAATS. They could look soooo cool in the games *___*



Oh my gosh, yes! The same size as hamsters but with these adorable big eyes and omfg i'm inspired now
 ;-;

I'd like to see more unicorns/horses but I know they already exist, so I'll go with pegasi. And satyrs (i think), I imagine them being like taller goats. x)


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 29, 2014)

Turtles


----------



## pwincess (Sep 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> Oh my gosh, yes! The same size as hamsters but with these adorable big eyes and omfg i'm inspired now
> ;-;
> 
> I'd like to see more unicorns/horses but I know they already exist, so I'll go with pegasi. And satyrs (i think), I imagine them being like taller goats. x)



satyrs would be so cool but don't you think that could kinda.. freak out younger players? :c then again that all depends on the character design xD


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 29, 2014)

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> Turtles



I soo agree with turtles. And racoons as well like tom nook. And otters like lyle. And skunks too like kicks.


----------



## starlark (Sep 29, 2014)

it depends xD i honestly only expect them to look something like chevre or nan but taller


----------



## evoxpisces (Sep 29, 2014)

Bats, Lizards, Ravens, Platypus, Seal, Armadillo


----------



## Delphine (Sep 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> Oh my gosh, yes! The same size as hamsters but with these adorable big eyes and omfg i'm inspired now
> ;-;



I want thaaaaaaaaat T0T


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 29, 2014)

~

Lizards!  At least more of them.  I think the bug off guy is one, but he's the ONLY one.


----------



## starlark (Sep 29, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> 
> Lizards!  At least more of them.  I think the bug off guy is one, but he's the ONLY one.



he's a creepy fella, nat is xD


----------



## molas (Sep 29, 2014)

Bats, turtles, and platypi would be good. I'd be interested in seeing how the latter are executed. Like probably adorable but yknow.

Not so much a species, but I'd like if dogs had pointy-ear varieties.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 29, 2014)

Sugar gliders and bats!!!


----------



## Fjoora (Sep 29, 2014)

Bats of course! Their design would be easy to covert into the animal crossing format, and are animals (not insects or dinosaurs...).
I also agree with mustelids (Ferrets, Weasels, Badgers, Stoats, etc.) as they could easily share the same model to get the most out of a little. Also, they would be so adorable!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 29, 2014)

Coyotes might be cool.They could look like smaller versions of the wolf villagers.Or maybe one of these guys:







Lemurs.

I would also like to see more younger versions of existing species like kittens,puppies,wolf cubs and maybe a polar bear cub.Oh yeah,how about some female lions?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 29, 2014)

Delphine said:


> BAAAAATS. They could look soooo cool in the games *___*



I second this!! I love that idea!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 29, 2014)

I want sharks! Snakes would be cool too.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the turtles suggestion a lot.  That would be very cool.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Bats are the most obvious pick.

But turtles and armadillos would be cool as well...

And throw in a species that I haven't heard of like red pandas or sugar-flyers.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 29, 2014)

I would like to see guinea pigs, but they would probably be too similar to hamsters. 

An opossum or ferret would be cute as well!


----------



## TehyaFaye (Sep 29, 2014)

Spiders~ >:D /shot

Seriously though, bats would be pretty awesome. Love bats.


----------



## Kitsuneko (Sep 29, 2014)

Fennec foxes would be cool.  Tiny fox with big ears.  I'd bet they would become popular.


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 29, 2014)

Kitsuneko said:


> Fennec foxes would be cool.  Tiny fox with big ears.  I'd bet they would become popular.




YES TO THAT.

And... my answer will always be the same.

DRAGONS.



Spoiler











With tiny wings!


----------



## Puffy (Sep 29, 2014)

BAT VILLAGERS
and fennec foxes!!
and ferrets!
and geckos! (there should be one named geckbro oops)


----------



## Yay Sweets (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd love bats... and FLOPPY EARED RABBITS @w@
I'd also love to see a Red Panda villager!


----------



## Gideon (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd like to see some representation from the reptiles, such as perhaps some sort of snake or lizard (I don't really know how they'd do a snake exactly though). I think a dolphin might be the only sort of sea life that would fit in with the other villagers (would make Octopuses like Octavian and Marina seem less out of place too). A whale might also be a possibility if scaled down to size kinda like elephants are I guess, though I don't know about that one. Perhaps shrews, donkeys, ferret-like animals, or some other sort of mammal would also join the group.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

I think Hedgehogs..I know the Able sisters are hedgehogs but villagers as hedgehogs sound nice to me! 
Guinea pigs...but as nearly everyone says..they'd just be bigger sizes of hamster villagers :c
Snakes
Polar Bears...
Baby owls/owls
A cheetah?


----------



## asuka (Sep 30, 2014)

dragons, lambs (baby sheeps ^o^), swans, geese, cheetahs, sloths ^_^


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 30, 2014)

Foxes would be nice! Would look cool with the wolves :3 dragons, pandas in different colors? LOL, oh and the turtle suggestion is cool too!


----------



## kasane (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree FOXES!!
And maybe a dog called Baskerville with red eyes and black fur >:3


----------



## 12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bats and raccoons :3


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 30, 2014)

Owls, Celeste is so cute but not a villager type. Same with more Hedgehogs or Pocuoines than just Ables. Definitely foxes, they would be up with wolves. And I agree with Cheetahs, and making more types out of the ones that are non villagers like a raccoons and Alpacas, Camels other than Sahara.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aoh and a Donkey idea was cool.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Yea cheetahs!!!
& foxes would look so awesome I think


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Ferrets, and fish with human muscular legs


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 30, 2014)

mitzelflx said:


> Fish with human muscular legs



Really? But they using their caudal fins as legs would be more cute and adorable. Imagine if Marina had human muscular legs...


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 30, 2014)

*Bats and rats. AND GUINEA PIGS.*


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 30, 2014)

omg reading through these pages is so cool.
CHINCHILLAS WOULD BE ADORBS. Axolotl villagers, fish maybe?? Turtle villagers, owl villagers... GIRAFFES. idk basically like all the characters that aren't villagers as villagers i guess.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

KittyBoton said:


> *Bats and rats. AND GUINEA PIGS.*



Guinea pigs? I definitely second that.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 1, 2014)

Snails lol


----------



## starlark (Oct 1, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> Snails lol



As fun as that would be, snails don't have legs. If they did that would be awesomely creepy xD


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 1, 2014)

I would be all about giraffe villagers. Or emperor tamarin monkeys! With those adorable little mustaches ... (｡♥‿♥｡)


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 1, 2014)

Snails. I would have a village consisting entirely of snail people and I would be happy forever.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 1, 2014)

Lizards like geckos and iguanas or more amphibious species such as salamanders

I really love all sorts of reptiles and I think they can do so much more with reptiles and amphibians.

Just frogs and alligators are not satisfying at all. 

andjusthavingoneaxolotldoesnotcutit


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 1, 2014)

We need bats and lizards.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

Bats and ferrets


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxes & I would really love if alpacas became a proper villager species, not just Reese & Cyrus exclusive.


----------



## Tinkalila (Oct 14, 2014)

I really want bat villagers, but I'd be happy with just a few more octopus villagers.


----------



## pocketalex (Oct 14, 2014)

I'd really like Ferrets and Bats as well, and something akin to a Red Panda. Also, not a new species, but a new Dog villager who looks like a Corgi. The fact that we don't have a Corgi villager yet is very disappointing to me. :C Oh! And Lionesses! I know we have Lions, but there are Cows and Bulls, so why not Lionesses?


----------



## XIII (Oct 14, 2014)

Echoing the requests for bats! I'd also like some lionesses too.


----------



## Dinkleburg (Oct 14, 2014)

Owls and Foxes


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 14, 2014)

Bats and more fish-like creatures.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't know if anyone said this but Skunks.


----------



## Tinkalila (Oct 15, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Bats and more fish-like creatures.



Yeah, there's seriously a lack in sea creatures! It's kinda disturbing, how much differentiation there are between villager animals and catchable animals, heh.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2014)

I really want to see Alpacas or Foxes as villager species. (Or both---both is good.) It would be cool to have more marine life villagers, as well.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 15, 2014)

Flies, we need Fly villagers :B


----------



## Mikorin (Oct 15, 2014)

Baaaaaaaaaats. May have been said but yeah, that would be adorable.


----------



## Swablu (Oct 16, 2014)

Snakes, Seals and Porcupine!


----------



## Mairen (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd love seeing more aquatic type villagers besides octopi! Maybe they would have to have their homes on the beach or something. The bat suggestion sounds adorable. I wouldn't mind a lizard type too though


----------



## Pearls (Oct 16, 2014)

Lizards and turtles :3


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 16, 2014)

Like the others, I would really love to see the NPC animals have villagers of their own-- Alpacas, raccoons, skunks, and porcupines. Also a bit more variety of the dog model would be cute. 

And I have this idea of a jock sugar glider that I can't get out of my head.


----------



## starlark (Oct 16, 2014)

I know this technically isn't a new villager species but I saw this OC of a horse named Roxie with those rocking things instead of feet. She looked so adorable ;-;


----------



## Cherem (Oct 16, 2014)

I really want to see some axolotl villagers ! So cute <3


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 16, 2014)

TURTLES!


----------



## Mekan1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Tigers, Racoons, and Turtles would be best in my opinion


----------



## Toraojou (Oct 19, 2014)

More tigers. I'd like to see a female white tiger! Snooty, to go with Rolf's cranky personality. <3


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 27, 2014)

wouldn't mind a dolphin 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I really want to see Alpacas or Foxes as villager species. (Or both---both is good.) It would be cool to have more marine life villagers, as well.



yes, would be a great idea


----------

